# Need Help with Brake Lights.



## Geogto2 (Apr 23, 2009)

So I replace the turning signal switch on car. Was Having all kinds of problems with rear lights. And turning signals did not work.

Now almost everything works. But the driver side Brake light and turn signal. Does not want to turn on when i break Or signal. Only the front signals. 

I check the fuses box everything thing is OK.

Can some one help me. Or some one have a wiring diagram I can use.

I have a 1965 gto. 

Thanks.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Sounds like a grounding problem, on my 66 the snap in bulb holders have a metal clip that supplies ground to the bulb. If not inserted properly you will have lighting problems, the front lights have a wire that is grounded to the core support if I remember correctly.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I had the same problem with my '65 when I replaced the turn signal switch. Turned out to be one wire in the collar-shaped connector had been pushed out of its socket and was not making contact. Check your push in connectors, and, as stated above, check your grounds.


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Geogto2

Keep this link, you'll need it:

Pontiac wiring 1957-1965

Rick


----------

